# About the 10.1 disc image



## The Madhatter (Sep 30, 2001)

I downloaded the Mac OS X 10.1 Update.dmg file from an FTP.  It only mounts in OS X Disk Copy, not OS 9 and I have to burn it onto a CD right?  Is there a Disc Burner for OS X or something or do I just put the file on a CD and it automatically mounts it when it starts up or what?  I have done disk images before and I just dragged the contents onto a CD in OS 9, but the image won't mount in 9.  I tried mounting the image in X and then restarting in 9 but that didn't work.  So how do I do it?  Can someone please help?

P.S. If anyone needs the file I'll IM it to them, only if you have a fast connection.  And you can't be behind a firewall, cause I already am.

Thanks a lot


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 30, 2001)

Please help us to get this update working!!

thanks,
-JARinteractive


----------



## macavenger (Sep 30, 2001)

Developed after a few hours of troubleshooting and from my general knowledge and research, subject to revision as necessary.

To burn Mac OS X 10.1 with Toast Titanium 5 (or later)

1) Open Toast
2) Click and hold on the "Other" button until you get the pop-up menu
3) Select Disc Image
4) Click the "Select..." Button
5) Find and choose "Mac OS X 10.1 GM image" (or whatever the disk image you downloaded is called)
6) Click the "Record" button in the lower right corner
7) Enjoy!

NOTE - DO NOT MOUNT THE IMAGE! IT WILL CAUSE PROBLEMS!


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 30, 2001)

Toast doesn't recognize the image as an image either, though.  Can I put a certain file type in using res-edit (Using resedit what is the file type of an image that works?)

JARinteractive

-PS I am using toast 5.0.2, so that's not it.


----------



## Abakadoosh (Sep 30, 2001)

listen, if you follow his steps to the T, it will work. i did it even before he said that and it worked.  if it isnt working, then you probobly dont have the real deal.


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 30, 2001)

I have followed his steps to the T (twice).  It creates a disc that is unreadable, whether I do it on my G3 B&W, or my TiBook!

-JARinteractive


----------



## macavenger (Sep 30, 2001)

The instructions I posted were tested to work with an image in CD/DVD Master image file. Perhaps if you have a .dmg file instead (which you do if you downloaded from me yesterday or today) they won't work. I have converted the .dmg file to a .cdr file, which might work better if you are willing to re-download the file. Alternatively, I have heard that the command 

hdiutil convert -format UDTO targetImage.dmg -o outputimage.img -noext

will convert the image to a format that OS 9 will understand. I have not tested it, however.

Good Luck!


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 30, 2001)

Thanks!

Your command worked, now I'll try it!  I'll report back after I start burning (assumong it works, of course)

-JARinteractive


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 30, 2001)

I am in the process of installing on my G3! (350MHz, 704MB, 46GB, DVD)

Thank you!

-JARinteractive


----------



## The Madhatter (Sep 30, 2001)

If we have to go through all this trouble to mount the OS X image and burn it in OS 9, then why didn't someone have the common sense to make the image directly in OS 9 in Disk Copy or just use ShrinkWrap?  Then we would be able to simply mount the image and drag it to a disk.  Just a thought, would be easier for all.

I am about to try the command line thing.  if it works and you want the good .img file, just email me and I can send it to you once I install it (if you have a fast connection)

Since I am behind a firewall, and you have to go through a lot of trouble to set up an FTP server, so can I just get them to open the http port (80) and use web sharing and make a simple page with a link to the file?  I have a really fast connection, so would the file transfer be fast?  

thanks alot


----------



## astrodawg (Sep 30, 2001)

I burned it in OSX. Toast for OSX.

It is not a drag it to the disk and install type of thing. You have to boot from the CD to install.


----------



## macavenger (Sep 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The Madhatter _
> *If we have to go through all this trouble to mount the OS X image and burn it in OS 9, then why didn't someone have the common sense to make the image directly in OS 9 in Disk Copy or just use ShrinkWrap?  Then we would be able to simply mount the image and drag it to a disk.  Just a thought, would be easier for all.
> *



Which is precisely why I converted the file on  my FTP server to a CD/DVD Master image once I found out that the .DMG did not work. The CD/DVD Master format works properly with the instructions I posted here earlier. For anyone who got the .dmg from my server, I apologize for not having done this sooner, but I was unaware there was a problem.


----------



## astrodawg (Sep 30, 2001)

I burned it in OSX. Toast for OSX.

It is not a drag it to the disk and install type of thing. You have to boot from the CD to install.


----------



## The Madhatter (Sep 30, 2001)

I tried the command line code to change the format of the .dmg file, but I don't know if it worked

I searched for the name of the output image but it doesn't show it anywhere.  Whoever has done this can you tell me what folder the file had to be in and where it would output once done?  do I have to have the directory names and stuff in for the input image?

Thanks a lot for your help

I used the following command in the terminal:

hdiutil convert -format UDTO '/Users/micahger/Desktop/Mac OS X 10.1 Update.dmg' -o Mac OS X 10.1 Update.dmg

is this correct?  how do I know if it worked?


----------



## Ghoser777 (Oct 2, 2001)

I only have that, but when I tried to burn a disk image in OS 9, I get a coaster.  Any ideas on a way around this?

Thanks,
F_bacher


----------



## macavenger (Oct 2, 2001)

In my experience, you need to have toast 5 or better to burn the images correctly. Toast 4 does not work.


----------



## Deco (Oct 2, 2001)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've converted the .dmg image to a .img one and used Toast 5.01 to burn the image. I was warned that toast didn't recognized that image but allowed to proceed if I was sure it was a valid one.
Now the CD is not a bootable one (no even when pressing the "C" key). In the startup disk (under 9.2.1) I may even see the CD and the folder with the system, but it's dimmed and I can't select it.
In my original CD (version 10) there is a folder named SystemFolderX (with a "bootX" file inside it) that doesn't appear in the CD I have burned
Everybody seems to be happy with the solutions suggested by other members What am I doing wrong, for god sake!


----------



## Ghoser777 (Oct 2, 2001)

I can't seem to bott off of any other CD in general.  My 8.6 and my 9.0.4 CDs seemed to be useless now, even if I select them in startup disk or hold down C.  I have an icebook with 9.2.1 and OS X 10.0.4.  I'm beginning to wonder if 9.2.1 had something to do with this...

F-bacher


----------



## Deco (Oct 2, 2001)

As for me, my other Cds are still bootable. Just not the one I really care.


----------



## a2daj (Oct 3, 2001)

Um... you can mount the disk images all you want, assuming you have Disk Copy 6.5b11.  Here are some instructions I found... and they work.  I've created 3 bootable OS X 10.1 disks following these instructions:

"Hi,
Your info about OS X is incorrect. I almost gave up after I read that once it is mounted it is ruined, until I read this...(attachment)
It worked for me.
later,
Peter
1. Mount the image on the desktop (w/ Disk Copy 6.5b11
2. Open toast 5.0 final
3. Click/hold other and select "Mac volume" from the menu
4. Click "select..."
5. Select the mounted image
6. Un-check "optimise on-the-fly"
7. Check "bootable" you will get a message "There is no system folder on Mac OS X Install CD. You won`t be able to use the CD-ROM as a start-up disc " CLICK OK
8. Click "record"
9. Select burn disc
10. Wait for your disc
11. Eject
12. Restart while holding down C
13. Install and configure
The OS X should be booted from by holding down C at start-up, by clicking the installation from your regular system will not work.
It takes a lot of time to boot from it first time, but be patient, you`ll know its working when you see a rotating multicoloured disc on the top left hand part of the screen..
Good Luck!
RAY
Another tip is to get the latest Start-up Disc 9.2.1.smi from the Apple site which should help you switch from OS 9.1 to OS X more smoothly.
The Guys below deserve most of the credit but Step 7 was missing some information which put me off originally. Toast 5 only recognises 9.1 and earlier, hence the message in step 7. with the original work carried out by /Quasideus (with a little help from Blue Light)
Courtesy of PeterR"


----------



## Deco (Oct 3, 2001)

I am writing this running 10.1 after successfully following a2daj instructions, after having converted the.dmg file into one that Toast can read (.img), using the terminal following instructions I got from another forum, because I don't have Disk Copy 6.5b11 (by the way, where does one get it?). But I think that my "faux pas" was not mounting the image (Macavanger voted strongly against it), which I did using Toast 5.01 itself. The rest was following a2daj's instruction to the letter.
After an insane struggle of hours and hours I've done! Thanks to a2daj. My friend, may all your sins (if any) be forgiven! Many Thanks.


----------

